

Mapping efforts in an unsurveyed land - stultus
http://blog.smc.org.in/mapping-efforts-in-an-unsurveyed-land-koorachundu/

======
tempodox
I am very impressed by the photos of the landscape. India is rich in having
flora & fauna like that and India is rich in having a sentence like the one
mentioned in the introduction in its Constitution. I do hope India will be
able to hold on to all of these riches while modernising.

------
chippy
Very interesting result. The volunteers, local people make map using free and
open source GIS tools, and using OpenStreetMap. But it wasn't just a means to
an end as the exercise proved that there were areas not in the official
village, and areas in the village were not in the official map. That showed a
problem with official records and lead to the government agreeing to redraw
the official maps, properly surveyed. I'm not sure if that work has been done
or if they don't have the money.

------
Zaephyr
An interesting article for both the application of tools ans people to solve a
problem and the pictures. I had to go through the article twice because the
first time I stopped reading and just enjoyed the photos.

